# Worst morning ever!



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

So after explaining to my folks last night how driving to work is becoming a nightmare the following day today i was involved in an accident which will go down as my fault. other things to it but ultimately i went into the back of someone. im gutted no car as insurance wont give me a courtesy car whilst its being assessed or if its deemed a total failure. i know have hassles of working out how to get to work and nursery plus borrowing cars where i can meaning im disturbing friends and family. always see it happen to others but never think one day it might happen to you, im so angry with myself just over 10 years driving not a ticktet, speeding, or crash until now

car is a 2010 focus zetec s 53k both airbags deployed (do these go off with harsh breaking or does contact need to be made as car infront looked virtually untouched and the front of mien has minimal damage (that i can see externally slight dent in front of bumper which is now misaligned, passanger airbag smashed the windscreen also?) does airbags being deployed mean its a write off? 

insurers will pick the car up tomorrow, now the has been left in a street locked up and all belongings removed, i have notified the police its there also. Its not the nicest part of the town what happens if between now and pick up bit get damaged or knicked?


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i would think there is a good chance it could be written off. You have to know the value of the car with how much its going to cost to fix to have some sort of an idea. with airbags being deployed i would imagine it will start to get pricey. doesnt sound brilliant in my opinion  its such a horrible feeling having a bump.


----------



## AnthonyPea (Feb 13, 2014)

At the end of the day this is why we have insurance for "accidents" just be happy that no1 was hurt and everyone walked away! Cars can be replaced/fixed people can't!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Seen a few cars written off with little damage when the airbags have gone off. 

Hopefully the insurance will be quick to get you sorted out way one or another.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds similar to what happened to me. Busy crossroads junction and the traffic lights were out - Road running perpendicular to the one I was traveling on was giving way - guy in front of me was turning left, I was going straight on - he got half way round the corner and crapped himself because he claimed he thought a car was coming towards him and emergency stopped - I couldn't stop in time and crashed into the back of him. 

Because my passenger front wheel clipped his back wheel, it popped the wheel off the driveshaft and bent a lower suspension arm, this resulted in the airbags in the dash deploying. It was a low speed crash but caused a lot of damage - only the wing, headlight and bumper were visibly damaged though. 

My car was repaired but the guy I drove into had his written off - it was an 03 Megane so not worth much in august 2012. I was expecting my car to be a mess when I got it back but I was over the moon, it was like new and drove exactly as before. The bodyshop done an excellent job. Did cost a lot though - £5500, car was worth circa £13k at the time. 

Hope this little story give you an idea of how it might pan out for you.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine will be a write off insurance simply dont bother unless its a very very high value vehicle and even then.

Airbags with impact, modern cars are designed to protect pedestrians on front so fold easy but protect the driver and passenger also.

Rear of cars are made stronger a lot stronger and is why when a car is rear ended it tends to be the impacting car that looks the worse as its designed to collapse at the front, and other way round with the rear.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thanks for the feedback, still stewing over it, basically came off the dual carriage way on the slip road which has traffic lights, which were on red so qeued up, early had over taken a lad on a scrambler bike who was weaving in and out of traffic. lights went green all started to pull away heard him come up the slip road so checked my side mirror in that time 3 cars ahead a car decided it was in the wrong lane and would stop to wait for a gap to go into the next lane in the split second i had looked into my mirror and back again i had these brake lights rather close, slammed on and rest is history.......

cars worth around 7-7.5k so its going to be close, door catches the wing also now.

just need it decided upon quickly as i have a little boy who i take to nursery everyday (luckily wasnt in the car) and i commute 40 miles a day so not having a car of my own is crippling and theres ony so much borrowing i can do off family


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Feel for you hope it all work out OK
Dave


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Suspect it will be a right off. Plenty on ebay that are written off with the kind of damage you describe.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty much guaranteed write off . Glad your ok , can you get yourself a little runner for a few weeks to tide you over ?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Been thinking of doing just that buying a banger and then flogging it on later


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Good idea, hope your ok and not feeling sore today. Take care.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Air bags go off when the car senses a set amount of deceleration The ford IPS is a rather clever set up 

Chances are they will write it off...

if you was stood on the brakes at the time chances are the peddle box will be damaged (they are designed to collapse/ give on impact) 

Did you not pay the extra for a courtesy car on your policy?


----------

